# looking fo slide in camper



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

starting my search for used truck camper

2007 f-150....6'6" bed

looking for soft or hard side

decent shape.......only thing it must have is working toilet not under cabinet porta potti.

just need it for day trips and maybe an overnight.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

close this.........relisted


----------

